# Can a dedicated Steam Wand Machine replace the Espresso Machine Wand?



## coffeegeek1000 (Jun 28, 2020)

Sorry if this is a dumb question. Really curious.

I'm wondering if a dedicated steam wand machine is a good investment to separate the coffee workflow and make lattes & cappuccinos faster? Would this effect the quality & taste?
Or should the espresso and the milk always be made with the same machine?

My goal is to make numerous milk-drinks (like 6) back to back, without too much wait time in between


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

coffeegeek1000 said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question. Really curious.
> 
> I'm wondering if a dedicated steam wand machine is a good investment to separate the coffee workflow and make lattes & cappuccinos faster? Would this effect the quality & taste?
> Or should the espresso and the milk always be made with the same machine?
> ...


There should be no difference, but you have to get something which is powerful enough.

Anything in mind?


----------

